# Roadmaster Pacemaker



## nateyboy (Apr 30, 2016)

Picked this up this morning and would like to know more about it. Appears all original and only missing the headlight. Has the New Departure 2-speed, dropstand with clip, rack with reflector, tank with horn (untested), and matching AllState Premium tires that are in excellent shape. The tubes even aired up. The paint is incredible. A few scratches here and there, but I haven't even wiped it down. Beautifully painted rims as well. I'll post the serial number as soon as I can, but I'd appreciate any info anyone has in the meantime. I also passed on a matching women's version, same 2-speed setup, excellent paint, complete including headlight. Let me know if I should have snagged that one too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2016)

Excellent! Congratulations! Well, here's a perfect opportunity for jpromo to show his stuff. He has a bike with a fork just like this one, and it was my understanding that these were used on early postwar CW bikes. But I'm confused about that, because it was also my understanding that a postwar CW bike wouldn't have had a dropstand or tangs (dropstand stops on frame). Of course a serial number would prove most useful. Personally, If I had the money, I would have found it hard to resist buying the mate for this, as that's an opportunity that wouldn't be too likely to come around again. I think the fact that it also had a 2 speed, would certainly have helped me decide to buy.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

OMG, you should absolutely snag the womans version!!!! A matching pair like that?! WOW...then you should promptly sell them to ME!!! hahahahha. Awesome find man!....but seriously, sell them to me...


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2016)

Its a 1940/1 CWC built Pacemaker, great looking bike and depending on price I,d get the girls match.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 30, 2016)

Agreed 1940-41. I believe this is the year that the frame went from the straight down tube to the curved. The serial could be any letter from F, G, H, J or K during these years.

Very nice bike and you should probably grab the girls version as well.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow, that's a superb bike. It looks exactly how you want a survivor bike to look. I would bet on it being a 1941 build. The shouldered fork turns up on very late prewar and very early postwar bikes and I'd agree the serial to be in the H, J, K range.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd snag the girls too

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2016)

Hopefully we'll be seeing photos of the ladies model along side the mens tomorrow.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice bike indeed....id try to get the womens as well! Clean it up and ride@ enjoy it!!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2016)

Great looking bike!


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2016)

Whoa, a matching his and hers? 
If your pockets are still full enough after this men's purchase...well, let's say you and yours will enjoy the finger pointing and the " oooooohs & aaaaahs.
Very Nice Nate!
I'd like to post thus beauty on my FB page but, won't without your permission. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nateyboy (May 1, 2016)

So after several comments here (and multiple PMs), I went back to the sale to check out the girls bike again. The sale was over for the day and no one around. Figured it wasn't meant to be, learned my lesson, etc. Decided to go back this morning just for peace of mind, knowing full well it was going to be gone.




 



 

 



I was wrong. I about fell over when I saw she was still sitting there without a "sold" tag. Fifteen minutes later she was on her way home with me.

Now it occurred to me I may have been using a different interpretation of the word "matching". I was looking at it from a "same year, same features, same color scheme, etc", but not necessarily the same color. I think they still make a pretty good couple.


 

 



I'm not sure what I'll do with them yet. I am curious about the consensus on the headlight and whether it's correct for the bike or not. Regardless, I'm just going to enjoy them as they are for now. My thanks to everyone who provided information that helped me make the decision. Absolutely zero regrets!


----------



## cds2323 (May 1, 2016)

You did the right thing. In that condition the girls was well worth getting. They make a great matched pair! , same color or not.


----------



## nateyboy (May 1, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Whoa, a matching his and hers?
> If your pockets are still full enough after this men's purchase...well, let's say you and yours will enjoy the finger pointing and the " oooooohs & aaaaahs.
> Very Nice Nate!
> I'd like to post thus beauty on my FB page but, won't without your permission.
> ...



Go for it, JD! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Boris (May 1, 2016)

YAY!!!! They look GREAT together!!!!


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2016)

Smart decision to go back.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 2, 2016)

Wow.great stuff.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2016)

Sweet they make a great pair! I think there's a thread for his and hers pairs. If there isn't there should be.


----------



## jd56 (May 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet they make a great pair! I think there's a thread for his and hers pairs. If there isn't there should be.



There is somewhere a his and her's photo gallery.
But, with the new system searching old posts isn't as easy as it used to be.
It's archived in here somewhere.
I should start another newer update one.
I love his and hers matches.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 2, 2016)

Even though they are not matching colors, what makes it equally cool to me it is the typical "boys red, girls blue" that seems to be the norm..but still matching as you said color or not.  Ride the tires off em!


----------

